# Keeping Cool-Cooler Coats



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey...I know I posted during the summer about this issue..but yeah I know it's winter but I just found this and it looks really cool to make....I'm wondering if any of you know how to make these?? I think they'd be very handy in agility and obedience or whenever you feel like making them feel cooler! =]









(Photo by Klasi Creations)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Never have seen them? Do you know what is in it to keep them cool.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You can make them using expanding water crystals...the crystals that absorb and swell when exposed to water...you see them often in horticulture applications where the crystals are mixed with growing mix...

http://www.crystals.us/index.htm
This is just one of maaannny websites selling the crystals...they just ahppen to have directions to make dog cooling pads

I would use them with caution around dogs - _especially_ dogs that are chewers.

In horticulture applications you must keep the crystals hydrated because if you don't, the crystals will actually 'wic'k moisture out of the root system of the plants...killing the plants.....

If a pet were to ingest the dehydrated or semi-dehydrated crystals...my best guess is that the same thing would occur - The crystals would absorb (wick) moisture from the organs and tissues.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

We wore neckerchiefs made with these crystals while in Arizona. It kept us cool and comfortable.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> We wore neckerchiefs made with these crystals while in Arizona. It kept us cool and comfortable.


 where do you get them?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a cooler coat made from these crystals and when hydrated it becomes very, very, very heavy! I instead went and bought a cooler coat made out of synthetic chamois and it is very light and keeps him cool.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's what I don't get - heat rises. If you have the "cool" thing on the back of the dog, as heat rises, won't it just create steam under there? Isn't it much more effective to cool the underneath of an animal?


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I just don't know how worth it, it would be if you take into consideration the possible effects of a dog ripping one open and ingesting the crystals. 

Also like Stephanie said, heat rises so how much of an effect could it have? It would be like putting something on top of your head-if its wet it may feel good for a few minutes but after that it just makes things more miserable.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a battery operated crate fan and an around the neck, bandana kind of one that I use for Gabby. The two combined keep her cool.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Is the thing heavy? Does it prevent evaporation off the dog's back? In my humid climate, I think it might make the dog miserable.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Both my boys have one of these for those hot outdoor agility trials..from Saratoga horseworks. 
http://www.horseworks.com/inc/sdetail/181









I was initially skeptical - but they are significantly cooler under the reflective coat. If the coat is damp and you run a fan over it - it further cools. I've inadvertantly caused one of my dogs to shiver while he was wearing one on an 90 degree day. I don't go to trials without them - even indoor trials. I keep a dog cooler with the coats in them and then a supply of "super" chamois in ice water that I make them stand or lay on.

Erica


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

P.S. - Thanks for the thought of summer heat-wave. It is currently 20 degrees here with a foot of heavy wet snow forecasted for tonight into tomorrow morning. Its nice to think of spring and warmth - Last week I sent in my first agility entry of the season - for a trial in May! 
Erica


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> Both my boys have one of these for those hot outdoor agility trials..from Saratoga horseworks.
> http://www.horseworks.com/inc/sdetail/181
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ahhh...now that is a nice coat! I'm really liking it! I know we have a store credit from years ago to Smart Pak Canine..you think it's still any good???

I've seen many Conformation/Jr.'s with these coats during the summer, they have a cooler of water or something and then they bring that out and put it on the dog to keep them cooler...but i don't know if it works as well as it looks.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> I've seen many Conformation/Jr.'s with these coats during the summer, they have a cooler of water or something and then they bring that out and put it on the dog to keep them cooler...but i don't know if it works as well as it looks.


Yep, that's what I do - Like I said before I have a smallish ice water cooler. I put the coats in there before we run and leave the cooler ringside. When we come out of the ring the coat goes on and we do a cool-down routine - my dogs have a cool down routine - I'm not as good to myself 

I also keep several of these (http://www.autobarn.net/absydrch27x1.html) in the cooler as well - they absorb an amazing amount of water (in this case cold water) and recharges (gets cold again) almost instantly when it goes back in water. So once we're in the shade they get one to stand or lay on and then one over the back and head too...my only complaint is that when I bought them they only had purple and pink in stock - neither is my color  Conformation people use these a lot on dogs that tend to get a bit curly - lay a damp chamois on the back and the hair lays flat...

Erica


----------

